# Mites in Eco Earth.



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Yesterday I made the error of buying new substrate from a non-reptile specialist pet shop. Shock horror, its infested with mites and tiny eggs. :bash:

I only noticed once i had started making it up, so its not in brick form any more, but it isn't in the viv yet :2thumb:

Any advice on killing off the mites? I thought maybe soaking the entire thing in boiling water?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Boiling water might work.. You could boil it for 10/20 mins on the hob that should kill them.. But an easier option would be to return it to where you bought it...

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure they aren't springtails? They turn up every now and again as if from no where. Tbh be on the safe side I'd probably just buy another brick. Amazon sell them and they do a pack of 3 plantation soil option.


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

RubyTiger said:


> Sure they aren't springtails? They turn up every now and again as if from no where. Tbh be on the safe side I'd probably just buy another brick. Amazon sell them and they do a pack of 3 plantation soil option.


they're little white bugs, dunno they might be springtails im not sure.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

HforHERP said:


> they're little white bugs, dunno they might be springtails im not sure.


Sound like springtails, good custodian bugs for the enclosure, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Slap it in the microwave for 3 1/2 minutes if you're worried.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Sound like springtails, good custodian bugs for the enclosure, *nothing to worry about*.


If you don`t know what they are it`s everything to be worried about.
Ade is right, zap it with the microwave and kill off whatever it is.


Mike


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Rubbish. White mites living in substrate.....blatently custodial mites that won't bother the reptile...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is in the amphibian section so the soil must be getting used for frogs.
So hands up anyone who thinks that whats okay for reptiles is okay for frogs.

Mike


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Rubbish. White mites living in substrate.....blatently custodial mites that won't bother the *reptile...*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


bother the what? reptile?
this is for frogs buddy!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Unidentified critters and eggs in substrate, that's all any of us know for sure. So I stand by playing it safe and nuking the substrate to kill anything in there (eco earth type substrates are famous for introducing nemerteans too... a real pest if rearing baby froglets...).

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be fair, mites that don't bother reptiles are hardly likely to bother frogs. Given that the substrate hasn't come straight from an animal tank, these creatures are *very *unlikely to be parasitic! As some of you know, I use 'live' leafmould from a clean, pesticide-free wood for most of my soil mixes- the only mites I've ever observed have been detrivores, adding to the 'Breakdown Crew' keeping my tanks clean.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The important point here though Ron, is that we don`t know what they are.
So far it`s all speculation.
And I wouldn`t want to put a couple of hundred quids worth of frogs at risk to find out that it`s not springtails.
And amphibians and reptiles are 2 entirely different animals.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

From the perspective of a dartfrog keeper, mites could be a potential problem. They tend to outcompete/kill springtails, whilst been harder for young frogs to catch and eat.

As Mike says though, this isn't really the issue here, which is rather that the OP has unidentified eggs and critters in his substrate. They could be literally anything. Heck the eggs could even be slugs or snails eggs, or even millipede eggs, none of which you want in most phib tanks. As I also mentioned, this kind of substrate is infamous for introducing nemerteans, and these DO predate springtails, and can cause really problems if you are rearing froglets.

Is it going to do any harm to nuke the substrate? Nope, as you can just add springtails etc yourself. Is there any risk not nuking it? Potentially. So it seems to me that it would be best to just nuke it and know for sure.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> The important point here though Ron, is that we don`t know what they are.
> So far it`s all speculation.
> And I wouldn`t want to put a couple of hundred quids worth of frogs at risk to find out that it`s not springtails.
> *And amphibians and reptiles are 2 entirely different animals.
> ...


Nobody said they aren't- but two points remain: 1) I have never seen mites attack amphibians if they don't attack reptiles, and 2) The only possible way these particular creatures could be parasitic is if they have come from recent hosts- which seems extremely unlikely, unless they are somehow recycled from occupied vivs.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Too many unknowns for me Ron.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Too many unknowns for me Ron.
> 
> Mike


Your choice, of course. Given that (while taking sensible precautions) we can't seal our animals in hermitic isolation, I tend to work on the basis that our frogs don't come from sterile conditions- and they aren't necessarily beneficial anyway.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

How good must your eyes be to see mite eggs in a soil based substrate.
If in doubt take it back and show them the problem with the stuff they are selling.
Or microwave it if you prefer.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

At best, what your seeing is springtails, at worst it could be anything, so just nuke the whole lot and start from scratch, couple of pots of springtails wont set you back alot and at least you'll know your frogs will be safe.


----------

